# back in the day



## Seadawg (Dec 16, 2014)

A house became a home..




IMG_6497 by choward_01, on Flickr


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice shot, but it seems a little dark to me.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 16, 2014)

Agreed; I think a bit more tweaking of the exposure could produce a really lovely image.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 16, 2014)

I like the darkness, the extremes of the roof to the shaded patio. For my taste and my monitor, maybe, just a smidgen of lightening in the patio and side wall and less than a smidgen of contrast/highlights in the snow. The roof is like a beacon signaling a safe harbor in the dark forrest.


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 16, 2014)

The composition is very good. Lots of space in front really helps I think. The path to the house. You picked the right spot.


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words..


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking at the enlarged version the detail in the dark areas is all there, so the contrast correction is an easy one.  the increased detail would definitely put this in my 'fine shot' category.   As it is I agree with those ahead of me...it is too dark.


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 16, 2014)

I will try to mess around with it some more tonight. Thanks for the input...


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 16, 2014)

this is a screen grab, but it is more or less what I was talking about...a little more illumination back in those trees, not much but a little.  I really like the composition..


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Better?



IMG_6497 2 by choward_01, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 16, 2014)

Seadawg said:


> Better?
> IMG_6497 2 by choward_01, on Flickr




Yes!  I like that a bunch.  Frame and hang that sucker.


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol thank you...


----------



## timor (Dec 17, 2014)

I prefer the original picture. To me it is not about the detail but feelings. Don't get me wrong, each of presented versions is enjoyable, but each by gaining something is loosing something else. I think, eventually it is up to the author, what he wants to convey to viewer.


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 17, 2014)

It gives you a whole different feel.. I like both myself. If i were to print i think i would print the first. Thanks for the kind words..


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 17, 2014)

The main reason I like that second one so much is that it truly has an 'Ansel Adams' feel about it.  It has a COMPLETE tonal range with no losses in light, or dark zones.   Really a remarkable shot in that respect.


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Dang Ansel Adams??? I shouldn't even be able to breathe the same air as him when it comes to photography lol.. That's a huge compliment.. Thank you..


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 17, 2014)

Seadawg said:


> Dang Ansel Adams??? I shouldn't even be able to breathe the same air as him when it comes to photography lol.. That's a huge compliment.. Thank you..




I am a looooong time appreciator of Adams, so the compliment was not given lightly.


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 17, 2014)

And was not taken lightly... Thanks again..


----------



## timor (Dec 17, 2014)

Seadawg said:


> And was not taken lightly... Thanks again..


Nice compliment you've got from Didereaux.  However, don't imitate anybody, shoot with your own heart.


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree, was not intending to imitate. A few said it was to dark so i lightened a tad. I am very happy with both photos, and appreciate all comments and feed back.


----------



## Benjo255 (Dec 19, 2014)

I (unfortunately, because it ruins a lot of my pictures-processing) LOVE dark tones and dark pictures. Especially when darkness creates atmosphere. Number ONE wins for me. I love the dark wood outside the house. And something don't make me feel safe at all. It has a norwegian black metal taste. It seems the cover of an album of Burzum. I really enjoy number one. Very good shot.


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 19, 2014)

Benjo255 said:


> I (unfortunately, because it ruins a lot of my pictures-processing) LOVE dark tones and dark pictures. Especially when darkness creates atmosphere. Number ONE wins for me. I love the dark wood outside the house. And something don't make me feel safe at all. It has a norwegian black metal taste. It seems the cover of an album of Burzum. I really enjoy number one. Very good shot.



When i first processed it, i wished i had a little girl dressed in drab holding an old teddy bear. I could probably still do it with my daughter but Momma wouldn't be happy Lol... thanks for the compliment.


----------



## timor (Dec 19, 2014)

Seadawg said:


> When i first processed it, i wished i had a little girl dressed in drab holding an old teddy bear. I could probably still do it with my daughter but Momma wouldn't be happy Lol...


Very good idea. I would go for it. Many things, which turned out well, went at first against the grain.


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 21, 2014)

Sweet.  I like both versions for different moods


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 21, 2014)

Seadawg said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6497 2 by choward_01, on Flickr



No, this has become just a house in the woods in B&W.
If you want to make this a dark foreboding scene, then look at the original.
All of the attention is on the right side and having that much space on the left just takes away the closed in feeling.
The path is light and that leads to an almost black porch.
The roof is really bright.
This is an incoherent impression.
I would brighten the porch a bit so one can see the door, darken the roof so it doesn't pull the eye as much, darken the path so it matches more with the porch - a kind of pathway to evil thing.
Then darken the corners to give it that claustrophobic look.


----------



## mingxuan (Dec 22, 2014)

I like this one, not like the brighter pic!
good shot!


----------



## Benjo255 (Dec 22, 2014)

The latest one is really...wow. Gives me shivers. Jumped out of a Raimi's movie or an old horror movie. Supershot!


----------



## Ronnie Smith (Dec 22, 2014)

timor said:


> I prefer the original picture. To me it is not about the detail but feelings. Don't get me wrong, each of presented versions is enjoyable, but each by gaining something is loosing something else. I think, eventually it is up to the author, what he wants to convey to viewer.


I agree the first picture provided a somewhat somber mood which may have set nicely with the author at the time of posting. I too, like the original.


----------

